

Silk Road film unintentionally shows what’s wrong with the “Free Ross” crowd - nols
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/05/silk-road-doc-unintentionally-shows-whats-wrong-with-the-free-ross-crowd/

======
paulhauggis
It doesn't surprise me. I heard Alex Winter being interviewed on the Joe Rogan
podcast a couple of weeks ago and he seemed to have many misunderstandings
about the technology behind TOR.

